

Google Brings new Google+ Events Notifications To Gmail, Allows RSVP From Inbox - sidcool
https://plus.google.com/u/1/105354532715798223299/posts/Fwxxb6NNwkM

======
thedangler
Is this the start of google wave snuck back in concealed as google+ :)

